# Fun Birthday at the Beach



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

I took a vacation day and Picasso, Gloria and I celebrated her birthday at the beach. Picasso needed a nap when we got home so Gloria and I slipped out for a late lunch and a glass of wine at our favorite Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a good time!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Picasso must love walking on that beach-he looks SO happy in that first picture.


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

Aw we are taking Zeus to the dog beach for his birthday on the 12th!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw so cute! He reminds me so much of Ceylon lol - - little fluff balls, the both of them!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great pictures and great way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm jealous! My guys love the beach. I love your pictures!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like a great day! What a wonderful place for Picasso to run. Lucky you - all three of you!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks like he had a wonderful time. I bet he was pooped out!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a little fluff ball Picasso is turning into! I love the way, through the magic of this forum we can see how our Havs all enjoy doing the same thing all over the world,and so do we!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

I couldn't agree more Clare! Our beaches look very similar. I love the pictures when they have two or more feet off the ground.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Picasso looks a happy little pup.We went to the beach today as the weather has been great the pups are exhausted now after a grand day out.The green pic is the walk on the way to the beach.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great pictures O'Bluff and Clare!!! Picasso looks like he is standing on one long leg in that second picture.

Clare, that is absolutely beautiful. How far is your walk to the beach? Is the walk from your house? Sooooo pretty!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my, Gigi! What beauty you are sorrounded by! Simply breathtaking! I'm so envoius.....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We can walk to the seafront from our house,but that is the more commercial end,where we were today is about 10/15 minute drive, I must say the sea was an amazing colour today, both DH and I have very red faces tonight!![forgot the sunscreen]Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

You are so lucky lucky lucky to be able to take your darling pup to the beach! What I wouldn't give to live near the ocean.....I really enjoyed looking at these photos! Thanks for posting them~

Reenie


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great beach pics!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! Those are beautiful photos! That white cliff is stunning. What is it?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It is a part of the cliffs that at it's height is known as Beachy Head,a famous beauty spot, but also notorious for the amount of suicides that take place there.At it's height just out to sea there is a light house.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

If I wanted to commit suicide by jumping off a cliff I wouldn't have to go far! Here is a picture of Gloria in our back yard lookng through binoculars down at Picasso and me walking on the beach yesterday.

Couldn't resist another puppy shot while I was at it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a pretty impressive cliff - can't even see Gloria! We barely have any hills here in southeast GA and if we did jump we'd just land in soft sand!!! Your beaches are so different from ours, too.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I WANT A BEACH!!!!!!!! We River Rats only have sandbars...and that's only if you have a friend with a boat...which I don't currently!!! And I'd rather swim in the ocean, then the muddy Mississippi anyway!!!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

*Zoomed in!*

Here is one where I zoomed in. Now that you know where she is you may be able to find her in the original shot.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh what great beach pictures. I waited to look at this as I have barely had time the past few days and I hoped this thread would be one to savor. You didn't disapoint!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

No beaches in central Indiana either - unless you count the man-made beaches at the man-made reservoirs. We'd have to drive several hours north to Lake Michigan to take Beau and Daisy to the beach. Wish we had something closer because your havies look like they're having SO MUCH FUN at their beaches!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> I WANT A BEACH!!!!!!!! We River Rats only have sandbars...and that's only if you have a friend with a boat...which I don't currently!!! And I'd rather swim in the ocean, then the muddy Mississippi anyway!!!


Ha, Stacey, we always heard it was the "mighty" Mississippi! :biggrin1:

The ocean at our coast is mighty chilly, and can have very strong currents. Going to attach a photo of the beach where we stayed in September for a few days. It is one of my most favorite spots ever. 
In the first one, we were standing up on a cliff, looking down at Canon Beach; you can barely make out the houses at the base of the hills in the distance, that is where we stayed. The second one looks out from our motel, at a little creek that runs into the ocean. It is looking back up to where we were standing on the cliff taking the first picture. The Oregon coast has some very pretty beaches too.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Another gorgeous beach, Linda! Right now, it's the mighty muddy Mississippi, as it's flooding from all the snow meltage up north. And in the summer, it has so much boat traffic, that the mud pretty much remains stirred up. Don't wanna eat summer fish out of the Mississippi, due to the mud they live in. Now winter fish...Yummy! But not too many people wanna go fishin' in the winter.....


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha, Stacey, we always heard it was the "mighty" Mississippi! :biggrin1:
> 
> The ocean at our coast is mighty chilly, and can have very strong currents. Going to attach a photo of the beach where we stayed in September for a few days. It is one of my most favorite spots ever.
> In the first one, we were standing up on a cliff, looking down at Canon Beach; you can barely make out the houses at the base of the hills in the distance, that is where we stayed. The second one looks out from our motel, at a little creek that runs into the ocean. It is looking back up to where we were standing on the cliff taking the first picture. The Oregon coast has some very pretty beaches too.


We LOVE Cannon Beach! Is that Haystack Rock in the background?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, it is, in the first photo, about 3/4 of the way up, fairly close to the right edge of the picture. Canon Beach is my favorite spot, followed by Neskowin, north of Lincoln City. It is very small, but also very relaxing and I love walking around the little town, looking at people's yards and flowers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Funny, I have a male cousin I grew up with, we are and always have been close, our dads are idential twins, I aways thought we would buy a house together, in our old age and retire on the Washington Coast. After my DH past away I remarried, my cousin is still single. Fate, we both still love the coast there.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

This beach thread is turning into fun!Here are some pics from last year.The first one is under the white cliffs,[seen in my previous post]That pic was taken exactly 1 year ago,the second is on top of the cliffs,last summer,and the last two are on the seafront at the commercial end,on the promenade.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Clare, you are so lucky to live so close to your beach. I find it so restful there. I dug out a couple more. You would think I must work for the Oregon coast tourism dept. - no, just love it there. These were also taken in Sept. 2010. Just wish we could have had Augie there. He would have LOVED it. 

Cannon Beach, OR., Haystack Rock, bottom two photos - those are the people we were with - just wanted to show how Haystack is in the water.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Everyone looks to be having so much fun at the beach with their babies; but I have to know, HOW in the world do you get all that sand out of all that hair?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

With great difficulty!! No actually it's not too bad if they are clean and tangle free in the first place.But if they are a bit matted then it is disastrous.I just stand them in the sink and rinse their legs, then soap them up ,plenty of conditioner then rinse and blow dry.If I know we are going on the beach for a few days in a row then I'm not so diligent with the washing and do it in one big fell swoop after the beach days are over.This summer I am going to have them trimmed back a bit more to make life easier.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Since I got my new laptop, Rosie hasn't learned how to use it, so she hasn't seen this thread about a beach vacation. I can assure you that she will never know there is such a thing. I hate bath day as it is--can't be adding sand to the mix.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Clare, you are so lucky to live so close to your beach. I find it so restful there. I dug out a couple more. You would think I must work for the Oregon coast tourism dept. - no, just love it there. These were also taken in Sept. 2010. Just wish we could have had Augie there. He would have LOVED it.
> 
> Cannon Beach, OR., Haystack Rock, bottom two photos - those are the people we were with - just wanted to show how Haystack is in the water.


Tee Hee! I was thinking the exact same thing, with all my pictures of Eastbourne, and I have many!, but it is really nice to see all these beautiful places.The thing with the weather in Britain in the month of April is that it can be so unpredictable,last year and this year we have had beautiful beach weather,a bit cool but clear skies and warm sun,the year before we had heavy snow for a couple of days!Your pics are stunning,I have had a very similar one of Cannon beach on a calendar.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Since I got my new laptop, Rosie hasn't learned how to use it, so she hasn't seen this thread about a beach vacation. I can assure you that she will never know there is such a thing. I hate bath day as it is--can't be adding sand to the mix.


Rosie has enough fun with the chicken poop!!


----------

